# Blood Shot Eyes



## polar1920 (Feb 25, 2013)

I had posted this question at the end of an old thread, but thought I might be better starting a new one.
 I hope someone can advise me please.
Last week my left eye went severely blood shot for the second time in 2 weeks. Not sore at all, bit watery and not much white of my eye showing through the blood. A nurse where I get my B12 injection said I could have done it coughing or sneezing, but as its happened for the second time, I am wondering if it is a little more serious than that.
Could it be connected to the B12 injections. I am currently on injection 3 of my second course of ten injections.
Thanks


----------



## KWalker (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello, I'm sorry nobody has gotten around to replying yet but I thought I would "bump" your thread for you. We've been getting an excess amount of traffic lately so we have keep an eye out to make sure threads don't go unnoticed. 

Are you still having problems with your eye? I wonder if the B12 is giving you pink eye-like symptoms..if that's even possible. I'm sorry I can't help but I wanted to make sure somebody does


----------



## Clash (Feb 26, 2013)

Polar1920, does it look like the pic posted in post #6 here(<--click). My son has episcleritis which is an extra manifestation of Crohns. It is painless but does sometimes water or can be really dry at other times. Of the eye inflammation issues associated with CD it is the easiest to treat and sometimes requires no treatment at all. Although, you would need to get this check with an opthalmologist to make sure there is nothing else going on.


----------



## polar1920 (Feb 27, 2013)

I have had to wait until next Monday for a doctors appointment, which isnt really much good as my eye is improving. 
Clash, When it was bad it looked more like the photo showing Episcleritis. Today both have felt very watery.
Many Thanks


----------



## purdueCrohns (May 27, 2013)

I would have the eye doctor check your eyelids for Occular Rosacea.  This has been seen in some Crohn's patients.

I am able to control it with eyelid scrubs (cleaning my eyelids with baby shampoo) and vitamin D supplements.  I occasionally need to use doxycycline.


----------



## Nyx (May 29, 2013)

purdueCrohns said:


> I would have the eye doctor check your eyelids for Occular Rosacea.  This has been seen in some Crohn's patients.
> 
> I am able to control it with eyelid scrubs (cleaning my eyelids with baby shampoo) and vitamin D supplements.  I occasionally need to use doxycycline.


My ophthalmologist suggested doing warm compresses 3x a day to keep the blepharitis (caused by rosacea) in check.  It's been working really well for me.


----------



## Trev (May 29, 2013)

last time i had bloodshot eyes it was caused by a great nite out and far too much to drink. 
sorry im no help.


----------



## purdueCrohns (May 29, 2013)

That's good.  Keep the eye scrubs and Vitamin D in your back pocket if you need it.


----------



## mish2575 (Jun 11, 2013)

My Eye Doctor prescribed Pataday for my red eyes.  It worked WONDERFULLY - then my insurance cut it off because they have "similar" products sold over the counter.  

I've been using the over the counter drops but they are not nearly as good.   They DO work, just not as good.  I haven't the energy or determination to fight this fight for the time being as i have more pressing medical issues to currently deal with.


----------

